# Need major help installing Superior Drums 2.0 on Windows 7



## scottro202 (Nov 29, 2009)

so, I downloaded the driver on the toontrack site for XP+, and no luck. The installer says it installs correctly, but I can't get it to work in Toontrack solo or Pro Tools. Can anybody help me out here?

Thanks 

And I'm not sure if this is the right forum... But this was the better choice seeing as I'm asking about SD2.0


----------



## TomAwesome (Nov 29, 2009)

Try the Vista drivers.


----------



## scottro202 (Nov 30, 2009)

I did. Upon further investigation, I found there's a Toontrack solo driver as well, I'll try that.


----------

